# 35mm tires on Aksium race wheels?



## dan42 (Jul 8, 2006)

I recently got a set of Mavic Aksium wheels and noticed the max tire size is 32mm. Would I anger the wheel gods if I put a 35mm tire on them? I use this bike for commuting and such. Thanks for the help!


----------



## juanj (Apr 21, 2009)

Probably depends on the tire, but I've used continental Race King and schwalbe Racing Ralph, both 35 cyclocross tires, on my Aksiums w/ no probs.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I've used 35mm tires on my hed bastogne wheels for winter commuting and I really doubt that's something they'd recommend.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Plenty of cross bikes come with Aksiums stock- with tires from 32 to 35c. It's not a problem.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

Mdeth1313 said:


> I've used 35mm tires on my hed bastogne wheels for winter commuting and I really doubt that's something they'd recommend.


I emailed HED about the Ardennes, which should be the same, and was told they are good from 22mm to 52mm.

Jeff


----------



## dan42 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I will roll the 35c.


----------

